# Might be a dumb question & I hope it's the right forum....Boxes & Brass



## Padster (18 Nov 2020)

Hi All,

Christmas is coming and over recent years I've created a rod for my own back by making something (from wood), a present each, for my wife and daughter.
This year on the way back from holiday (yes we managed to get one in Cornwall) we made a detour and stopped of at Yandles, where my wife and daughter chose their own wood, anyway now I have to make something - my wife chose Rosewood and it's beautiful I want to make her a box with brass fittings and will try @custard method for lining it (previously I've just used felt and that's worked ok but hide seems much better).

So to the crux of it ... where do I get all the brass fittings and fixings from? I'm thinking of the boxes with numerous inserts and hinges and locks - but I have no idea what the inserts are called or how to use them yet but I'm hoping some of the wise people here can advise.

Thanks in advance

Padster


----------



## Woody2Shoes (18 Nov 2020)

Brusso is a high quality brand: Brusso Cabinet Hinges
Not cheap, but you get - largely - what you pay for!
Cheers, W2S


----------



## thetyreman (18 Nov 2020)

woody beat me to it, I'd suggest brusso as well, might seem expensive but if you're using rosewood and lining it with pig suede it's worth it, getting the stopped hinges means not having to worry about lid stays:

example here: Brusso Brass Stop Hinge JB-103

if you want locks then A&E Squire are the best modern maker I've found, they do some special locks for jewellery boxes that are nice: 



https://www.nichelocks.com/Traditional-Cabinet-Locks/Box-Locks-and-Chest-Locks/1-1-2-Jewel-Case-Lock-No.5?cPath=77_82&


----------



## billw (18 Nov 2020)

I've bought Brusso parts in the past and was very pleased with them.


----------



## Doug B (18 Nov 2020)

Ian Hawthorne does excellent hinges as well as box furniture he also does a budget range.




__





Jewellery Box Hinges Archives - Box Hinges | Side Rail Hinges | Brass Box Hinges


The best box hinges available polished to a mirror finish. Also available is our matching Box lock. Produced in solid stainless steel and solid brass.



www.fineboxhardware.com


----------



## Racers (18 Nov 2020)

+1 for Ian Hawthorne very nice hardware.

Pete


----------



## Padster (18 Nov 2020)

All thanks for all the links so far all look useful and give me options. I was also thinking about some of the decorative things maybe like I guess ‘corner protectors’, and the ones that either go round or through the sides on the edge if that makes sense?

So I’ve just seen another thread and I think I’m talking about splines on mitre joints?

I‘m not certain though, nor do I know if they are just decorative or serve a ‘structural‘ purpose.


----------



## Doug B (19 Nov 2020)

Padster said:


> All thanks for all the links so far all look useful and give me options. I was also thinking about some of the decorative things maybe like I guess ‘corner protectors’, and the ones that either go round or through the sides on the edge if that makes sense?
> 
> So I’ve just seen another thread and I think I’m talking about splines on mitre joints?
> 
> I‘m not certain though, nor do I know if they are just decorative or serve a ‘structural‘ purpose.



Splines are usually just pieces of timber glued into slots cut across the mitre, their use primarily is to reinforce the joint but they can also be decorative, they don’t have to be just straight pieces of timber I’ve done them before dovetail shaped & they look quite effective.


----------



## custard (19 Nov 2020)

I agree with all the sources previously mentioned for box hardware, I’d add “Smart Hinges” to the list but they seem to be out of stock so often.

The splines you mention are both decorative and structural, in fact for such tiny things it’s surprising how much strength they do add to mitre joints. It’s customary to use a fine grained, contrasting timber. You want straight grained stuff without too much figure (which might catch you out when you’re flushing them off), Holly, Sycamore, and Box are all good choices for pale splines, Rosewood, Ebony, or Blackwood for dark splines. If you’re struggling to source these drop me a PM with your anticipated kerf thickness and I’ll post you a bit that’s over size.

Brilliant idea by the way getting your wife and daughter to choose their own timbers!

Good luck!


----------



## TheTiddles (20 Nov 2020)

For the best, go smarthinges or neathinges

For much cheaper, try prokraft

Aidan


----------



## Padster (20 Nov 2020)

Gents,

Many thanks to all who have responded - your help and knowledge is much appreciated.

Thank You

Padster


----------



## Benchwayze (23 Nov 2020)

Corner protectors do protect the job; but they can damage surfaces the job rests on! 
Ooops! 

John


----------



## recipio (24 Nov 2020)

I make boxes and the best of luck starting out. I can tell you that the hardest job will be fitting hinges that give a perfectly fitting lid. Most people now opt for side rail hinges which look better than conventional butt hinges, However every Youtube video will show you back routing the mortise for the hinge on the top right of the box and top left of the lid on the router table. This is a white knuckle job as the bit can easily grab the piece and ruin it. 
One of the best products I have found is the Rockler 'Jig It' hinge fitting jig which solves this problem entirely. It is dedicated to the Rockler range of hinges but has acrylic inserts which can easily be made for any other hinge. Its an investment I know and a little pricey having it shipped over from the US but for me it was a complete game changer. (I seem to have recommended a few products from Rockler recently but have no beef with them )
As for spline inserts I think they are a byproduct of power tools ! I don't like them personally and prefer to machine a spline on the mitre face. I notice that Andrew Crawford never uses them except on jewellery trays. Hope that helps. !


----------



## Padster (13 Dec 2020)

Everyone who commented and contributed to this thread thanks!
Both items are now finished and have been posted in the ’post a photo of the last thing you made thread’ they are a few pages apart If anyone is interested.

Padster


----------



## JonG (9 Jan 2021)

Thanks for the recommendation- love the niche locks.


----------

